#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  minha placa mãe não da o sinal do bip e não da video mais ta ligando normal

## Leysantos

Oi pessoal do forum estou precisando de ajuda agradeço desde ja que poder ajudar, comprei uma placa mãe da asus m3a32-mvp deluxe wi-fi-ap dai quando fui instalar a placa não deu video e nem o bip, deixei so com processador e memoria mais não deu resultado ela liga normal os perifericos mais não da o sinal do bip a bios não inicia sera que tenho que atualizar a bios meu processador é um phenom ii x4 945 3.0 ghz a versão da bios é 10.02 não queria levar pra assistencia mais acho que não tem jeito vou ter que levar.

----------


## Claudio

Ow amigao, seguinte, geralmente quando pego umas máquinas assim pra dar assistência é memoria suja ou bugada, já testou com outro pente de memoria ? Sei que a placa é nova mas pode ser isso com certeza, pois o bip é a memória que foi acionada, tipo um aviso que ela funcionou !

Abraço !!!

----------


## rubem

Lembra que a placa sem memória deveria dar bips. É só tirar os pentes sempre, facilita descobrir se o problema é sujeira nos slots.

Mas veja bem uma coisa: A placa-mãe "ligar" significa o VRM alimentar o processador, o processador devolver o VID pro VRM e pro chipset, o chipset iniciar as rotinas de boot. O fato do cooler girar e leds acenderem não chamaria de "ligar".
Em placas com o VRM ruim, seja capacitores com ESR alta demais (Não precisam necessariamente estar estufados, mas capacitor estufado sempre é certeza de problema, problema pequeno ou grande) ou mosfet com a resistencia interna (RDS_On) afetada , ocorre muito disso, o VRM alimenta o processador, o processador devolve o VID pro VRM, mas o VRM não consegue acertar a tensão do processador, de modo que este não termina suas rotinas de boot. Ou o VRM que alimenta o chipset ou a memória tem esse problema, e de qualquer forma umas dessas 3 partes não inicializa, e as 3 são fundamentais pro início das rotinas do boot (O "bip" não é o início, o bip ocorre depois de trocentas tarefas já executadas).

O que você pode fazer em casa é lavar a placa, agua e sabão neutro. Lava e esfrega com escova macia, ao redor do capacitores (A intenção é tirar eventuais liquidos eletrolíticos vazados). Antes de lavar tire processador, bateria da bios, e o CI da bios se este for removível. Depois de lavar enxagua bem, remova o excesso de agua chacoalhando a placa (Ela não é de acuçar nem de gelatina, nunca danifiquei placa-mãe assim), e deixar umas 4 ou 5 horas no sol, ou usar secador de cabelo ou pistola de ar quente por uns 30 minutos e depois deixar parado (No sol ou na somba) umas 2 horas (Por conta da agua que sempre fica debaixo do chipset e outros CI's)

Nalguns poucos casos o excesso de "dedos" numa placa pode juntar materia condutivo ou com capacitancia parasita, esse é o caso em que lavar a placa resolve. Também no caso citado de liquido eletrolítico vazado sobre a placa, só lavar e trocar os capacitores vazados que fica ok.
Sobre lavar com alcool isopropílico... bom, com agua e sabão vão-se uns 30l, e duvido que alguem disponha 10l de alcool isopropílico pra isso. O efeito final é similar, a vantagem do alcool é secar mais depressa.

Quanto a levar em "assistencia técnica", veja que a graaaaande maioria das lojas de informática não repara placas, só as troca, em algumas eletronicas tem profissionais com mais know-how pra reparos de placas do que em lojas de informatica ou revendas. Mas isso não é regra... reparo de placa-mãe não é igual reparar TV, tem que ter know-how específico em VRM's desse tipo, soldas BGA e conhecimento dos códigos das placas POST.

=================
Edit: 
Uma placa post ajuda muito nessas horas. Elas custam entre R$ 20 e 50, dependendo do importador, ou se for via contrabandista, ou se comprar direto na china, ela não "indicam" o defeito, mas a simples presença de algum código, ou falta de algum led acesso, pode indicar um problema simples ou um muito complexo, poupa tempo.

----------


## Leysantos

Claudio e o seguinte tenho tres pentes de memorias ddr2 800mhz e a placa especifica suporta até 1066mhz ate pensei que fossem a memoria mais quando remontei minha maquina com minha antiga placa mae asus m3n hd hdmi funcionol normal as memorias sao novas ate testei uma a uma mais nada adiantou, então fiz uma pesquisa no site da asus e consta la que pra suporta processador phenom ii x4 3.0ghz a versao da bios tem que ser superior a versao 16.07 e a versao da placa que comprei é 10.02 então la diz que eu tenho que atualizar pra poder funfa. mais não quero arisca em fazer essa atualização porque eu perco a garantia do produto como eu comprei ontem dia 14.04.11 acho melhor levar na loja pra eles fazerem esse reparo pois eles tem assistencia propria e autorisada.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

Pode ser BIOS apagada/corrompida, chipset, FAT em curto, dentre outros. Somente quem conhece eletrônica digital, em especial computação poderá lhe apresentar um diagnóstico. Durante anos fiz reparos em placa-mãe, mas conheço pessoas que não estudaram eletrônica e conseguem fazer reparos em placa-mãe.

----------


## bjaraujo

Se está na garantia, troque a placa. Em alguns casos raros a problema no vídeo que em a placa executa o post normalmente; talvez o problema seja no conversor D/A. Tente inserir um VGA off e veja, e mesmo tente reescrever a BIOS e depois tire e refaça o teste.

----------

